# Aufbau Sinamics S120 & Anschluss an FM 357-2



## Stefan1312 (23 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute! 
Mein Name ist Stefan und bin im Bereich der Steuerungstechnik leider relativ unerfahren!

Ich würde mir gerne meine Fräse auf CNC umrüsten, wobei ich hierfür eine FM 357-2 & drei Siemens Servomotoren 1FK7022.. zur Verfügung habe! Als Umrichtersystem würde ich gerne das Sinamics S120 verwenden .. nun meine Fragen an euch:

1.) Welche Komponenten benötige ich für den einfachsten Aufbau einer Sinamics S120?
Mir wäre hierzu folgendes eingefallen:

 Die 3 Servomotoren mit jeweils einem Power Modul 340 & insgesamt einer CU 320
wobei ich für den Anschluss an die FM 357-2 3 TM41 bzw 3 TB30 verwendet hätte.
Nun meine Frage an euch: stelle ich mir das momentan noch zu einfach vor.. oder könnte es so funktionieren??

ja bei meinen Recherchen bezüglich dieser Lösung bin ich auf leider sehr verwirrende Angaben auf der Homepage von Siemens gestoßen.. Vor allem bezüglich Line Modulen usw... Diese Informationen bezüglich dem Hardware mäßigen Aufbau waren für mich als Einsteiger ziemlich verwirrend.
Persönlich habe ich nur Erfahrung mit einer CU 305 / inkl. BOP 20 & einem Power Modul 340 gemacht, wodurch ich denke das PW 340 auch in Kombination mit einer CU 320 verwenden zu können.

Mir wäre echt sehr geholfen könnte mir hier ein erfahrener Steuerungstechniker unter die Arme greifen.. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! mfg


----------



## zako (25 Dezember 2012)

Leider hat noch kein Experte geantwortet, dann versuche ich es mal mit gesunden Menschenverstand - auch wenn ich die FM357 nicht kenne.
Die FM 357 unterstützt sowohl die analoge Kopplung wie auch die über einen taktsynchronen Profibus.
Für die Anbindung an einem SINAMICS S120 gibt es folgenden FAQ:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24329332?Datakey=24772404
Hier ist (Stand 2006) nur die Anbindung per analoger Kopplung beschrieben.
Für drei Achsen und AC/AC- Geräte kannst Du nun drei Leistungsteile, drei Geberauswertungen und entweder drei CU310-2DP / bzw. eine CU320-2DP mit drei CUA- Adapter kaufen. Wenn tatsächlich analog gekoppelt werden soll/muss, dann brauchst Du noch drei TM41 (Impulsgebernachbildung der Motorgeber und integrierter Analogeingang zur Drehzahlsollwertvorgabe).
Ansonsten noch die Ansteuerleitung FM357 --> TM41. Pro externen Geber entfällt eine TM41 (man braucht ja dann keine Impulsgebernachbildung des Motorgebers).
Ich würde es trotzdem mal mit einer digitalen Kopplung versuchen - also ohne TM41. Diese ist auch für die Anbindung eines MASTERDRIVES MC bzw. SIMODRIVE 611u über Standardtelegramme beschrieben, die auch vom S120 unterstützt werden.
siehe Seite 9-12:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/doconweb/pdf/SINUMERIK_SIMODRIVE_04_2010_D/FM357_2.pdf?p=1

FAZIT: Kauf mal alles ohne TM41 und versuche digital zu koppeln. Warum sollen eigentlich AC/AC- Geräte eingesetzt werden? Ich bevorzuge einen gemeinsamen Zwischenkreis - also eine Einspeisung und drei DC/AC - Motormodule. Mit dem Programm SIZER kannst Du mal die Achsen durchkonfigurieren, dann hast Du gleich die korrekten Bestellnummern für Motorleistungsleitungen usw.: 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/54992004


----------



## gravieren (25 Dezember 2012)

Hi

Was hast du mit der HMI vor  ?

Gruß Karl


----------



## bike (26 Dezember 2012)

Wie Karl schon fragt, wie willst du das Teil bedienen und programmieren?
Wenn ich lese du "hast" zur Verfügung und dann noch weiter Komponenten suchst, ist das Projekt nicht fertig geplant nach meiner Meinung.


bike


----------



## Stefan1312 (26 Dezember 2012)

danke für die Hilfe!
Mein Ziel ist eigentlich eine CNC für den Hobbybereich aufzubauen, wobei ich gerne 3D Bauteile ausfräsen möchte

-> Ich würde das Bauteil über ein CAD System zeichnen, diese Datei als G-CODE interpretieren und anschließend an die CNC übertragen!

Für diese Aufgabe habe ich eben die 3 Servomotoren auf Ebay ersteigert!
-> 1FK6042-6AF71-1EHO
                          -> 1FK7042-5AF71-1UGO
                          -> 1FK6032-6AK71-1TG2

Nun brauche ich sozusagen die Leistungsteile, sowie eine Steuerung, welche mir den G-Code interpretiert
Um die Geberistwerte der Motoren auszuwerten hätte ich eine CU 320 - 2DP verwendet

Nun würe ich sozusagen eine Steuerung benötigen, welche mir den G-Code interpretiert und mir für die Motoren die Sollwerte vorgibt - wobei mir eben hierfür meine FM 357 in den Kopf gekommen wäre.. 
aber um nun diese Sollwerte den Motoren übergeben zu können , bzw der FM 357 die Geberistwerte übergeben zu können würde ich pro Motor eine TM 41 benötigen??!!!
da ja über den Sinamics 120 nicht mit der FM 357 über Profibus kommuniziert  werden kann?!!

ja und hier treten eben meine großen Fragen auf. gibt es eine kostengünstige Möglichkeit erstens: den Stromkreis für die Motoren zu verwirklichen ? oder brauche ich wirklich 3 einzelne Power Module /340er?

& zweitens: gibt es vl einfachere Möglichkeiten solche CNC - Anwendungen zu realisieren? - es sollte für einen Maschinenbaustudenten erschwinglich sein.

Ich bin über jegliche Tipps und Hinweise froh!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Stefan1312 (26 Dezember 2012)

aja und bezüglich der Frage: ob das Projekt sozusagen erst in Planung ist: also ich habe ein gewisses Equipment zu Hause - die Motoren / eine SPS und würde damit eben gerne eine CNC Anwendung realisieren, eben wie oben genannt: mir das Bauteil in einem CAD System zeichnen, dieses dann mit Hilfe einer Software als G-Code interpretieren & anschließend mit Hilfe der CNC fertigen!

Nun tritt eben das Problem auf, das ich nicht genau weiß, welche Bauteile man genau für den hardwaremäßigen Aufbau noch zusätzlich benötigt - es sollte eben für einen interessierten Maschinenbaustudenten erschwinglich sein!

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

mfg


----------



## offliner (28 Dezember 2012)

Eine digitale Kopplung von FM357-2 und SINAMICS S120 ist def. nicht möglich. Hier muss analog mit TM41 gearbeitet werden. Besonders ärgerlich ist das, wenn man Motoren mit Absolutwertgeber hat, da gibt es dann keine möglichkeit die Absolutposition zu nutzen. Dringede Empfehlung, wenn nicht schon zu spät: Simodrive 611U statt S120 !


----------



## Stefan1312 (28 Dezember 2012)

ja aber wenn ich es über eine Simodrive löse.. was kostet solch eine Steuerung? bzw welche Komponenten benötigt man genau? 
muss ich mit Lizenzkosten rechnen? 
welche Software muss man verwenden? 
mfg


----------



## offliner (29 Dezember 2012)

Simodrive ist ein anderer Antrieb von Siemens. Dürfte preislich vermutlich ähnlich Sinamics S120 liegen. Das Problem ist, dass der SINAMICS zwar auch die gleichen Telegramme sprechen kann, wie z.B. ein Simodrive oder Masterdrive, die FM aber intern noch andere Informationen mit dem Antrieb über Profibus beim Hochlauf austauscht und die liefert der S120 einfach nicht und damit wird er schlichweg nicht an der FM erkannt. Hier bleibt dann nur die analoge Anbindung, was in meinen AUgen nicht zeitgemäß ist... Ob und wann ein S120 an der FM357-2 funktionieren wird...?


----------



## Stefan1312 (8 März 2013)

*Umrüsten auf CNC*

Hallo! also ok, hab mich über die Lizenzkosten einer FM informiert und diese belaufen sich auf mehr als 1000 Euro. Für meine Zwecke also zu teuer.. Die Frage ist nur ob es eine weniger kostenintensive Variante gibt? Ist es vielleicht auch möglich die Servoregler ( z.B. 3 Cu 310 DP inkl TM31) über das Analog Signal einer "Mach3 Steuerung" zu speisen und so die Achsen zu interpolieren?  vor allem steht hier natürlich mein Hintergrundgedanke im Vordergrund, durch den Einsatz von industriellen Servoreglern sowie Servomotoren das Endergebnis der Fräsbearbeitung gegenüber Schrittmotor doch erheblich zu verbessern? ist das möglich? Vielen Dank für euren Einsatz!mfg Stefan


----------



## Stefan1312 (8 März 2013)

Ist es vielleicht auch möglich, sich die TM 31 Module zu ersparen, indem man das Analog Signal ganz normal in einer SPS am AI verarbeitet und dieses Signal anschließend über Profibus an den Servoregler übergibt? mfg


----------



## illi (8 März 2013)

Moin,

wenn die Steuerung das Problem darstellt, würde ich mich z. B. nach einer Linux-CNC-Steuerung umschauen: http://www.linuxcnc.org/

Damit habe ich mal vor 5 Jahren eine alte Innenrundschleifmaschine 3 (Bearbeitungsachsen + 3 Zustellachsen) modernisiert. Das Problem ist dann noch eine I/O-Karte, die wieder 1000 Euro kostet. Wir hatten damals diese genommen: http://www.vitalsystem.com/web/motion/motion100.php

Die Karte hat Inkrementalgebereingänge (Istposition), Analogausgänge (Sollwert Geschwindigkeit) und Digital-I/O. Sie wird von EMC und EMC2 unterstützt. Vielleicht findest du ja günstigere I/O-Karten.

Gruß Stephen


----------



## offliner (8 März 2013)

Das TM41 wird auf jeden Fall gebraucht um den Geberistwert an die FM zu schicken, da macht es dann keinen Sinn den Analogeingang auf dem TM41 nicht zu nutzen...


----------



## Stefan1312 (8 März 2013)

ja was du meinst mit deinem TM41 Modul ist mir klar.. Nur wenn ich zum Beispiel die FM nicht verwende und mir ansonsten eine Freeware z.B. Mach3 zulege, welche mir den Bauteil als G - Code interpretiert und anschließend sozusagen meine Positionssollwerte für die Motoren ausgibt, dann muss es doch möglich sein mit diesem Signal auch einen Servomotor zu verfahren? Die Geber werden ja ausgewertet in der CU 310 DP? Ich müsste nur wissen, wie ich das Signal einer solchen Freeware eben verwenden kann, um so eine Servomotor Achse zu verfahren? mfg


----------



## offliner (11 März 2013)

Ich kenn zwar die Mach3 Steuerung nicht, aber in der Regel ist es so, dass die Steuerung die Lageregelung übernimmt und der Antrieb nur drehzahlgeregelt fährt. Damit muss die Steuerung auch die Gebersignale kennen. Positionswerte übergeben ergibt in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn. Dann kann ich auch mit Einfachpositionierer im Antrieb fahren und mir den ganzen CNC Kram sparen.


----------



## Stefan1312 (11 März 2013)

Also soweit Ich!!! das weiß, kann die Software 3D CAD Datei verarbeiten - sie erstellt einen G-Code und gibt den Code an die NC Steuerung weiter, welche wiederum die Schrittsignale für die Schrittmotoren ausgibt! das Problem hierbei ist nur, dass sozusagen nur Schrittsignale ausgegeben werden um mit diesen die Sollwerte anzufahren. Es kommt jedoch nicht zu einer Positionsrückmeldung zur Steuerung - Schrittverluste führen dadurch natürlich teilweise zu eher schlechten Ergebnissen. Mich würde daher interessieren, ob es möglich ist mit den Schrittsignalen die eigentlich für Schrittmotoren gedacht sind eine Servomotor Achse zu verfahren, damit z.B. der Einfachpositionierer die Lageregelung übernimmt. Ich brauche die Steuerung da ich ansonsten keine Möglichkeit weiß, wie man die Interpolation der Achsen realisieren kann ohne 1000nde Euros auszugeben? mfg


----------



## zako (12 März 2013)

Wenn Deine Steuerung Impulse ausgibt - vergleichbar zu folgendem Beispiel - 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/38391227

dann kann man den S120 auch über Pulsrichtungsschnittstelle verfahren. Dazu braucht man für die Vorgabe der Sollwerte (Impulse) S120- seitig jeweils eine SMC30 pro Achse. Dann ist kein Profibus/-net notwendig. Im Funktionshandbuch S120 ist dazu weiteres beschrieben. 

Typischerweise ist diese Schnittstelle für Low- cost Anwendungen gedacht, darum auch die Beispiele mit dem SINAMICS V60 bzw. SINAMICS S110 (hier würde der Anwender auch über Masken untersützt (und v.a. eine entsprechenden HW- Schnittstelle ist schon standardmäßig onboard)). Beim S120 muss man eben über die Expertenliste arbeiten und man braucht eine SMC30.


----------



## atrius (12 März 2013)

Um eine CNC Fräsmaschine bauen zu können, gehören ja nicht nur Motoren und Leistungsteile dazu. Bevor mit technischen Details begonnen werden kann, hast du schon mal Gedanken über einen Kostenrahmen gemacht? Ich glaube nicht, das du dir bewusst bist, was so was kostet. Für eine Heimwerker-Fräsmaschine die billig sein soll, ist dies nicht der richtige Weg. 
Mit einer FM357-2 ist es ja nicht getan, dazu gehört auch eine S7-300 CPU 3xx und somit auch die Step7 Projektiersoftware. Leistungsteile: z.B. CU320, Line Modul und Motormodule sowie Geberanbindung, Drosseln etc. kosten alleine schon 3500.- bis 4500€. Du must doch also mit mindestens 6000....8000 € rechnen! 

Bitte bedenke auch, falls die einzelnen Achsen nicht über die Antriebe, sondern über die SPS gekoppelt sind, wirst du keine hohe Genauigkeit erreichen, denn Zykluszeiten und Signalverzögerungen werden eine schnelle Bahninterpolation sehr erschweren.


----------



## Stefan1312 (13 April 2013)

Hallo Zako!
du hast geschrieben das es möglich ist eine CU 305 / auch  eine 310 soweit ich mich nun informiert habe, direkt über die Puls  Richtungsschnittstelle anzusprechen - > dieser Vorgang ist mir klar!
nun  hast du noch hinzugefügt, dass es auch mit einem Sinamics S120 möglich  ist, wobei ich hier zur Signalübertragung / Weitergabe ein SMC 30 Modul  pro Achse brauche!
 Normalerweise werden diese Module ja für eine  Geberauswertung von Motoren verwendet, welche keine Drive Cliq  Schnittstelle besitzen (1FK60.. usw). Diese Module sind ja dann direkt  über eine Drive Cliq Leitung an ein Single bzw Double Motor modul  angeschlossen. 
ist es mir möglich die Daten der SMC Module nicht an  ein Double / Single Motor Modul weiter zu geben, sondern vielleicht an  eine zusätzliche Baugruppe? um über diese die Daten der Cu320 zur  Verfügung stellen zu können?
ansonsten würde ich ja bei 4 Achsen und  dementsprechend 4 Puls richtungssignalen der CNC Schrittmotorsteuerung 4  SMC 30 Module benötigen und zusätzlich 4 single bzw 2 double motor  module, allein dafür, dass ich die Signalverarbeitung realisieren kann?  vielen Dank im Voraus! Mit freundlichen Grüßen! Stefan


----------



## Stefan1312 (13 April 2013)

ja das es preislich leider relativ teuer wird, ist mir klar, nur ich muss sagen, dass ich die Teile nicht nur für die Fräse sondern auch für andere regelungstechnische Aufgaben benötige, welche ich während meines Studiums realiseren möchte!
die Preise sind zwar bei Neuteilen ziemlich horrend, doch meine Geduld für Ebay zahlt sich immer wieder aus. Die CU 320 habe ich letztens ersteigert um 120 Euro. also mit viel Geduld komme ich auch noch an die restlichen Teile 
mein vorheriger Beitrag ist leider verschwunden, nun meine Fragen ein 2. mal:
glaubst du dass ich mit den Zykluszeiten bei meiner Anwendung nicht zurecht komme? meine Steuerung ( Siemens 315-2DP mit DI,DO,AI,AO ) wird für diese Anwendung ja nahezu nicht beansprucht, da ja die Regelung direkt in der CU 320 realisiert wird? und für den Rest sollten 5ms ja reichen? oder irre ich mich hier?
was ich noch fragen wollte:
kann ich einen 1,5 KW servomotor über ein 7,5 KW Power Modul betreiben? ( bitte lacht nicht, aber das Power Modul würde ich kostengünstig bekommen, - die Überdimensionierung ist mir vollkommen bewusst. ) liege ich hier mit meiner Annahme richtig, dass es aufgrund der Drive Cliq Schnittstelle und der Auswahl des Motors in der Starter Software zu keiner Überbelastung des Servomotors kommen kann?- der Betrieb somit problemlos möglich sein sollte?
mfg Stefan


----------

